

Ask HN: Review our app, Lizzer - digisci

http://lizzer.com<p>Just pushed the beta of our blogging tool. Lizzer is a bookmarklet app that helps users insert content into most web-based blogs or email clients. You can demo the functionality on the home page.
======
arthurk
The first impression of the service and the site in general is good.

But I'm not really happy with the registration. Why do I need to sign up?
Didn't I just use the service on the website? I don't want to customize it,
just give me the bookmarklet with some default services.

Anyway, I signed up 10 minutes ago and am still waiting for the e-mail with
the activation link.

~~~
digisci
Thanks.

Yeah, I know registering is a pain but once you log in you'll see that the app
integrates with your accounts on Flickr, Youtube and DocStoc etc. That info is
never passed down to the bookmarklet and the jsonp exchange is handle securely
through our server. So registering is a necessity.

Thanks for the feedback. I'll look into creating a version that can be
installed without registration.

------
crux
It ssems a little mad to use the New Yorker font, or a font that is so
strongly reminiscent of the New Yorker.

------
ucdaz
You should have some bullet point summary or how to

~~~
digisci
Click the tour link on the top right.

I suppose we should make that more obvious.

Thanks

------
digisci
hmm, DNS might still be switching over. I can see it here. Sorry, might have
jumped the gun posting before it had time to propagate.

------
hotshothenry
umm, i don't see anything on your homepage except a link to
digitalscientists...

------
smoody
nicely done!

